# newbie going to the track



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey guys,
I have a 2002 330Ci with bb-triflo exhaust and h&r cup kit in my car now. Any advice to give me on the setup of the car? 
ie brake fluids, tire pressure..etc

My UUC Sways should be here also anytime now..What are you guys' preferred setting?

and any general advice?

thanks,
J


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Your brake fluids should be fine since it's a new car less than a year old, and it's your first track school. Set your tire pressures to something reasonable, and keep them that way, especially since you're going to the track for the first time. On my stock staggered tire sizes, I use 36 PSI all around cold. If you have adjustable suspension bits, set them to something reasonable, and leave them that way for the entire weekend. The biggest variable will be your driving ability, and without having to chase around suspension settings and tire pressures, you'll have plenty to think about already.

Get a good night's sleep. Drink plenty of water. Visualize the track immediately after you come off the track --- drive it in your head. Don't set your parking brake when parked (use 1st gear to hold your car still). Get rides with instructors. Look out far ahead, and relax.

Are you going to Buttonwillow next week?

--Andre


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> *Your brake fluids should be fine since it's a new car less than a year old, and it's your first track school. Set your tire pressures to something reasonable, and keep them that way, especially since you're going to the track for the first time. On my stock staggered tire sizes, I use 36 PSI all around cold. If you have adjustable suspension bits, set them to something reasonable, and leave them that way for the entire weekend. The biggest variable will be your driving ability, and without having to chase around suspension settings and tire pressures, you'll have plenty to think about already.
> 
> Get a good night's sleep. Drink plenty of water. Visualize the track immediately after you come off the track --- drive it in your head. Don't set your parking brake when parked (use 1st gear to hold your car still). Get rides with instructors. Look out far ahead, and relax.
> 
> ...


thanks for your "reasonable" advices 
no..i'm going on this one
http://www.speedtrialusa.com/buttonwillow.html


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Buttonwillow is a really interesting and technical track. You'll definitely get to see what you and your car can do there.

--Andre


----------

